# Authentic Red Velvet Cake



## nutcase68 (May 8, 2007)

My best friend had an aunt who was a pastry chef who use to make him red velvet cake. She passed away over 17 years ago and he has not had it since. I tried making him one, but he said it was not it. The only thing he said is it is expensive to make. Do any of you out there have a recipe for the real deal that you will share with me. It would reallly make his day. He is expecting his first child any day and I would love to suprise hime with it.
TIA, 
Mary:crazy:


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

Be advised that there are multiple variations of red velvet cake; all authentic. Some red velvet cakes almost look and taste like devil's food; others are like a pound cake with food coloring. This one's probably what you're looking for, but beware, it'll stain a tablecloth.

INGREDIENTS:
1/2 cup vegetable shortening---DON'T USE BUTTER, it has too much water content! 
2 eggs 
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 1/2 cups flour 
2 tablespoons cocoa 
1 1/2 cups sugar 
2 oz. red food coloring 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 cup buttermilk 
1 teaspoon baking soda sprinkled over 1 Tbsp. vinegar 

Cream shortening and sugar. Add eggs and vanilla; beat well. Sift flour, salt & cocoa together. Add alternately with buttermilk. Beat after each addition. Stir in baking soda and vinegar mixture. Bake 30 minutes at 350° in 2 nine-inch greased and floured pans.


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

Mary, I should have added in the prior post that the only real expensive item in this cake would be if instead of shortening you used an expensive European butter with a very low water content.

I also have the feeling that what your friend was told is a red velvet cake was something else, but was called that by his aunt. It's not uncommon.

added by RSteve...correction for "aunt" not grandmother


----------



## nutcase68 (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for replying. I will try that one for him. I am just a home baker trying to copy a professional pastery chef. Hopefully you made my job easier. Thanks.
Mary:smiles:


----------

